# Success



## SR-1 (Jan 9, 2011)

Its not a buck but at it is more delicious meat for the freezer!


----------



## Uni (Dec 5, 2010)

Congrats!


----------



## El Casador (Aug 27, 2009)

Some good jerky for the winter:grin:


----------



## hornlover (Nov 4, 2013)

Still a trophy to me


----------



## SR-1 (Jan 9, 2011)

Thanks it was nice getting back up in the snow!


----------

